# Moved to Estepona one week ago, joined to make friends and say HI!



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

We moved to Estepona around a week ago. I work for a UK company from our apartment whilst my girlfriend is a Personal Trainer.

We are both outgoing people that love to have fun and enjoy our environment immensely.

I just wanted to say hi to everyone, make you guys aware that we are here, and see if we could make some friends in the process.

I look forward to exchanging emails with you and hopefully meeting some of you too.

Daren


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We moved to Estepona around a week ago. I work for a UK company from our apartment whilst my girlfriend is a Personal Trainer.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum, we have a few people on here from Estapona, in fact my co mod lives there and loves it! How are you finding it, Are you enjoying Spain?

Jo xxx


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Jo

Thanks for he reply. I love it out here, the food, the wine, the weather. Anything you want is here, you just have to look for it.

I'm keen to learn Spanish and enjoy trying to converse with the locals.

Loving the beaches and can't wait to get up into the mountains either.

How long have you been here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Hey Jo
> 
> Thanks for he reply. I love it out here, the food, the wine, the weather. Anything you want is here, you just have to look for it.
> 
> ...



I've been here nearly 2 years, we're a bit further east than you in Málaga Province, in fact we're inland a bit, nestling in those mountains!! We needed to be near an airport as my husband commutes to the UK where he runs a custom installation business. The plan is that once the economy picks up he's gonna try and start a sister company here!

I love the food and the weather, altho the weather does take a dramatic turn around about now and it can be very cold, wet and windy from now til the spring, but there will still be some lovely sunny days to be had and it means that there arent as many tourists about!

As for the language, I try really hard, I go to Spanish lessons once a week and make every attempt at every opportunity to speak Spanish, but its gonna take a long time before I can speak it with any ease!!! Which of course is making it even harder to get work! 

Jo xx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweatcleanses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We moved to Estepona around a week ago. I work for a UK company from our apartment whilst my girlfriend is a Personal Trainer.
> 
> ...


I am far from Estepona, but wanted to welcome you over.

Enjoy Spain!

Cheers!


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

It sounds like your husband has a good idea with regards to the sister company.

I'm sure you are picking up Spanish really well. I just spotted your signature in your profile, my girlfriend uses that as a mantra all the time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweatcleanses said:


> It sounds like your husband has a good idea with regards to the sister company.
> 
> I'm sure you are picking up Spanish really well. I just spotted your signature in your profile, my girlfriend uses that as a mantra all the time!



Great minds... and all that!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Sweatcleanses (Sep 26, 2009)

Apparantly So!

Thank you for you welcome to the forum, I hope to see you around the forum. Being as you are a moderator I guess there is every chance!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya! and welcome to the forum!

Sorry Im not always around at the weekend so delay in responding to your first post!

We live in Estepona town and love it!!!! Been in Spain for 5 years and Estepona for 1 year .... I have to say it is the best location for us in those 5 years ... !

Im sure you are exploring and getting to know where everything is ... but please do let me know if there is anything I can help you with.

Good luck and look forward to your future contributions to the forum

Sue


----------

